# Wanted New Pigeon Club in Illinois



## Ambrose (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello to any northern Illinois fanciers who would be interested in starting a pigeon club in our part of the midwest. I live in Woodstock ,Il. At one time Rockford had a pigeon club called the NIPA (Northern Illinios Pigeon Association)but it no longer exists.I Have to travel to Wisconsin for shows, which at times is difficult for me to attend. Many of the clubs have their shows on Sunday for those who have religious commitments on sunday mornings have difficulties getting to them so to have shows saturdays or sundays afternoons would be a plus. I have had pigeons on and off for 36yrs and really enjoy showing and the friendships made in the pigeon hobby.I'm willing to start the club in my home. If there is anyone interested please don't hesitate to contact me. Also any helpful information on this would be appreciated. ambrose

------------------


----------



## pigeonplanet (Dec 20, 2003)

I belong to a racing club near Yorkville Illinois, a great bunch of guys we trully have fun, and some of us have a few Fancy birds but really Racing is our Passion. But you would be welcome to come vist us on shipping night ( Saturday) or reporting night (Sunday at 6pm). Email me if intrested.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi pigeonplanet,

Thanks for your offer I'm sure your club is great. I know there is a racing homer club in Cary or Foxriver grove which is very close. I'm interested in showing. But I have beenthinking about contacting the Cary club. I do have some white homers. But they would not be good enough to compete. Ambrose


----------



## pigeonplanet (Dec 20, 2003)

Dear Ambrose, If you want to compete I would be happy to band you young birds that will compete. I have some very good birds, and would give them to you in exchange for the feed it would take to raise them.


----------

